# [X11] emerge nvidia-kernel geht nicht

## zemnako

Hallo Leute. Ich trau mich fast nicht zu fragen, aber ich kann leider den kernel von nvidia nicht durchfuehren, weil er MTRR(soll im kernel aktiviert werden ) nicht finden kann. 

daraufhin habe ich nochmals den kernel (gentoo-sources) compiliert mit der MTRR unterstuetzung. Aber er kann es noch immer nicht und verlangt weiterhin nach MTRR. 

Wisst ihr eventuell, was zu tun ist? 

PS:Ich bin nach der anleitung zur desktop installation vor gegangen 

ich danke vielmals im vorraus 

mfg 

Zemnako

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibt es ein USE-Flag für mtrr.

Versuchs mal...

MfG

Daniel

----------

## zemnako

hallo derMojo.

Ich kann leider die von dir erewähnte variable in der Use-liste nicht finden. 

Danke Dir trotzdem  :Smile: 

----------

## joGonnes

Hi,

dies kamm bei mir auch als ich das erste mal den nvidia-kernel installieren wollte.

Durch das aktivieren von MTRR und neu kompilieren gings dann aber auch.

Bist du dir auch sicher das du den neuen kernel nach /boot kopiert hast (evtl. boot davor gemountet?)?

MfG

joGonnes

----------

## schmutzfinger

hast du auch /usr/src/linux richtig gelinkt?

----------

## RealGeizt

wenn du lilo benutzt...hast du nachdem du den kernel nach /boot kopiert hast ein "lilo" ausgeführt, damit er es in den mbr schreibt?!

ist eine mögliche fehlerquelle

Gruss Christian

----------

## zemnako

Hallo an Alle!

Vielen Dank für die Reaktionen. 

Ich werde kurz meine Vorgangsweise schildern. Vielleicht habe ich irgendwo einen Fehler.

Ich habe nochmals die Installationsanleitung von Gentoo zur Hand genommen und:

1.) cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig (daraufhin habe ich MTRR und ein paar andere Einstellungen aktiviert)

2.) make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

3.) cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot (/boot wurde schon vorher gemountet)

gewählte Optionen:

- "gentoo sources" kernel ohne genkernel

- stage3 ohne GRP

- lilo

- auf hdb is linux installiert

Ich hoffe, jemnad kann mit meinen Angaben was anfangen

mfg

Zemnako

----------

